# Pre-Regulador para fuente de alimentacion



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2008)

Cuando diseñamos una fuente de alimentación variable aparece siempre el "Fantasma" de la disipación de potencia sobre el regulador.
Esta puede ser una alternativa de mantener en valores correctos la potencia disipada.
Esto se logra mediante un rectificador de tensión variable.
En una situación rectifica media tension y en otra tension completa.
El cambio de uno a otro modo se puede automatizar de acuerdo a la tensión de salida del regulador principal, cuando la salida se arrima al valor máximo de regulación (De acuerdo a la entrada de tensión), simplemente comienzan a trabajar los SCR´S y pasa a rectificar onda completa, por el contrario si la tensión desciende como para producir gran disipación, cambia nuevamente el rectificador disminuyendo la tensión sobre el regulador.

Un principio muy similar se aplica a las fuentes conmutadas que trabajan directo desde la red, en ese caso un TRIAC se encarga de ajustar la tension entrante y permitir la adaptacion 220/110 automatica.


----------



## julitop (Ene 19, 2008)

mmm interesante propuesta la voy a tener en cuenta para mi proxima fuente...

saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2008)

Otro esquema de pre-regulador
Este No lo conosco, No lo prove, No lo ensaye.
Asi lo arman y al probarlo dejan sin electricidad a media ciudad, yo NO me hago cargo.


----------



## Jyajure (Ago 10, 2013)

Disculpen por revivir este post pero no quería crear otro nuevo, tratándose de lo mismo lo que quiero preguntar. 

Estoy haciendo una fuente para mi pequeño taller, pero cuento con un transformador de voltaje que luego de los condensadores me da más de 40VDC, así que he pensado en colocarle un pre-regulador y pensé en este modelo.






Al simularlo en ISIS Proteus la salida negativa del pre-regulador no me bota el voltaje, mientras que el positivo si me da 24V. Que error puedo estar cometiendo?


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 10, 2013)

R11 y R9 deben ser iguales a R10 y R12
No son necesarias las resistencia R9 y R10.Vos tenes que calcular que las resistencias R 11 y R12 sumadas a R9 y R10 hacen caer mucha tension y el zener posiblemente no se accione
R5 posiblemente este malogrando el funcionamiento del regulador
C7 y C8 no se necesitan como consecuencia si sacas las resistencias R9 y R10


----------

